# Driver Detection Software?



## massahwahl

Are there any programs that will scan your system and figure out what drivers you need for each component? Ive seen some advertised but they always seem a little shaddy. Any freeware solutions?


----------



## alexyu

Search some freeware here:
http://drivers-update.qarchive.org/


----------



## tremmor

look for a proggy called drive collector at google.
its freeware and does not install.


----------



## massahwahl

tremmor said:


> look for a proggy called drive collector at google.
> its freeware and does not install.



this says it copies the ones already on the computer, i need one to find the ones NOT installed on the computer to download them


----------



## jdbennet

no.

just use google + know what hardware you have


----------



## massahwahl

jdbennet said:


> no.
> 
> just use google + know what hardware you have



gee thanks...

I had to install a new hdd in a friends laptop and the drivers from the recovery disc did not install for some reason. Also, this model is not listed on the emachines website to figure out what all is in it. 

Next time keep your worthless comments to yourself, especially when you have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## jdbennet

theres no reliable way to jsut find out what drivers you need

you are best off just knowing what h/w you have and googling


----------



## massahwahl

are there any programs that will scan and tell you at least whats installed? Im reaqlly at a loss on this one because emachines customer service cant even identify the freaking thing


----------



## Vizy

i've had tons of trouble with our old emachines desktop. But anyways. I hope you don't yell at me for this . Why don't you download something like DriverMAX and see how it might work. I saw it in the PC MAG utility guide to supercharge windows. I'm pretty sure it's safe.

good luck dude


----------



## massahwahl

ill check it out vizy, i just got the ATI chipset installed, but i still need: ethernet controller, mass storage controller, multimedia audio controller, and PCI modem.


----------



## massahwahl

Vizy93 said:


> i've had tons of trouble with our old emachines desktop. But anyways. I hope you don't yell at me for this . Why don't you download something like DriverMAX and see how it might work. I saw it in the PC MAG utility guide to supercharge windows. I'm pretty sure it's safe.
> 
> good luck dude



its an evaluation copy after you download it :/


----------



## massahwahl

is there a way to find out what audio device this computer has?


----------



## tremmor

I agree with many of the post above. look for codec installation. If i wanted to update i would goto device manager and click on all hardware devices. Find the one ya want then write down the info for manufacture then hunt for updates from the manufacture. Else open it up. pull the card out. get the info. Though an emachine..........its another mess. this is another adventure. its an oem specific. (now im thinking most is built on the motherboard). you might not have many backdoors. thats why its cheap.


----------



## prijikn

i am using D drive .


----------

